# Change of Visa Status



## debbie790 (Dec 28, 2010)

Hello:

With the new visa rules for Canadian, I'd like to get some feedback.

I am a Canadian citizen who will be entering the UAE on a tourist visa after which, I will obtain an investor visa (as I will be investing in a Jafza-Jebel Ali Free Zone company). According to the Jafza in order for my investor visa to be applicable, I am required to exit & re-enter the UAE. 

I would like to determine whether I can exit the UAE and re-enter the same day (one-day visa run) on my investor visa? or I exit the UAE, wait 30-days and then enter on my investor visa?

debbie


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

? If you turn in your passport and they issue a visa for your passport from the free zones, then it is a valid visa for being in the uae. You should not have to enter or exit again ??? This seems like an odd question.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

I think all you will need is to leave the UAE and just come back on your new visa, same day should be fine too I believe. It's just a change visa thing so you won't have a problem. Many others who do not have one of those western on arrival passports do this too.


----------



## Deanne Z (Jan 9, 2010)

debbie790 said:


> Hello:
> 
> With the new visa rules for Canadian, I'd like to get some feedback.
> 
> ...


there is another option. fill in "change of visa status" application form and pay 850 dhs to free zone, then you won't have to exit the country. they will stamp on your passport as well as give you a few documents which you'll have to submit to free zonw again when you do your resident visa stamping, no need to exit the country at all.


----------

